# Happy new year x



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy new year to you all.

I hope 2014 is the year all of your hopes and dreams come true.

2013 is the year mine came true, I am a mother thanks to adoption.

Good luck everyone, I truly hope you get everything you have ever wanted x x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

They really do come true, I become a daddy, and we see our daughter in 9 days time!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy new year everyone.  Here's to 2014 being the most amazing year for us all


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Happy new year everyone. Just been sat with my dh talking about what 2014 may bring. . Hopefully our family but we are being realistic . Lots of positive wishes to you all x x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

If it doesn't bring your family....it will bring you very close, just like me in 2012 and Pauliboo in 2013!

Daddyboo....9 days!!!! Eeeeek.

In 9 days we have our final hearing x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

It's amazing dreams, what a year can bring. This time last year we weren't even approved, amazingly we dont have long till our final hearing. It's a fantastic feeling isn't it? 

Hang on in there coz dreams DO come true xx

Daddyboo wooohoooo xx


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi! It still all feels surreal, can't quite believe 2014 might be the year we become parents. Due to hopefully start stage 2, which includes prep training in our area, in feb or March - for more experienced people out there do you think it's likely we could become parents by end of 2014? We're hoping for under 2 year old.

Love and best wishes to you all for 2014, this time last year we were mourning our first unsuccessful donor egg ivf cycle - it's amazing how time and circumstances change.

I would just like to as say thank you to all of you who, across this forum, although I have not met, have been a great strength and invisible support over the last 12 months.

Love Tilly
Xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I just wanted to add that this time last year my DW and I were awaiting the paperwork from the VA for us to start on the road to adoption with them!

It's strange but every year on this day we have both thought it may happen for us in the year to come, and this time we truly can say we will be parents!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy new Year everyone. It will be a year on  the 2nd Jan since we met lo and I want to say  to everyone going through the process how worth while it is.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Happy New Year Everyone!
This time last year we were awaiting official Match Panel & intros started 2 days after MP. My life has changed so much this year. @NY 2012 we were awaiting Approval Panel after being bumped from the Dec. @NY 2011 we had just finished prep and were hoping for a quick start to Home Study. 
Wonder what 2014 will bring?!? :-D


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy new year to everyone, this time last year we had just been allocated our sw and started our par. This year so much has changed, become a mummy after 11 years to our beautiful son. Watched him take his first steps on Boxing Day. Learn to feed himself and start talking. Here is to next year when the ao gets approved and the end to sw visits yay :0)


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

love this thread  

Happy New Year to you all, especially parents, those waiting to meet Lo's and those gong through the process (like me), We've had messages of 'happy new year, hope this year bring you your little one or ones' throughout last night and today, feel truly supported by family and friends and we can actually start believing that we WILL be parents THIS year!!!  

xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy New Year!

This time last year we had just been told we were going to Prep in February. Now we're 6 sleeps away from meeting our little boy! What a year


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Love all the reminiscing   This time last year we were waiting for our fourth home study session and dreaming of a June panel. Then for various reasons we had a horrible start to the year (not adoption related!) But all came good and this year we celebrated with our daughter who has been home for nearly 14 weeks   Amazing what a difference a year can make. Happy New Year everyone   xxx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

This time last year we were waiting to meet our LOs sw's.....they are all I could think of. Oh and also this time last year I had a stinking hangover lol, how times change. 

Tilly...,it was 11 months beginning to end for us so it is entirely possible  x

This new year I have been to a soft play area, been out or dinner,  played with toys....cleaned the house, bathed the kids and done te BIGGEST pile of ironing in the world....and I wouldn't change any of it!!!!

Good luck!

Daddyboo and JessP....I feel your excitement (and nerves!!!) you're going to meet your Littlies very soon! Eeeek


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone    

This time last year we were a month away mp and meeting our lo. These last 10 months have been amazing and I have spent New Year playing with toys, play-doh and Jig-so's and did a pile of ironing!!! And I wouldn't change it for the world.
At the end of this month we should have our AO and the end of SW's  
What a great start to the year 2014.

Daddyboo and Jesp, get plenty of sleep as the excitement and intros are very tiring but, oh so worth it 

Skyblu.xxxx


----------

